# Gun Show in G'ville this weekend, Jan 3-4



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

FYI there is a gun show in Greenville this weekend Jan 3 & 4 at the convention center.


----------



## melloyello (Dec 30, 2008)

I went. It sucked. Can't believe they have the nerve to charge $6/head for that. It's a gun show, why the fishing reels, paintings, etc? It's not supposed to be a flea market.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

It sucked big time. The priced were stupid. No wheeling and dealing. That's the last one in this area (promoter) for me. Still unsure of the Raleigh show this weekend 17 & 18 the crowds were crazy last time.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

banjar said:


> It sucked big time. The priced were stupid. No wheeling and dealing. That's the last one in this area (promoter) for me. Still unsure of the Raleigh show this weekend 17 & 18 the crowds were crazy last time.


Raleigh show sucks, IMO. I've completely written it off, no matter what promoter is putting it on.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

I think i'll skip the Raleigh show also. I only need .223 ammo and can get it in Winterville around $320.00 for 1000 rounds. Thats a lot cheaper than i have seen at shows.


----------

